# no valid root device & gentoo-sources-2.6.19 (solved)

## LoSeR_5150

When I boot into my newly made 2.6.19 kernel my /dev/mapper only has a control file and not my via_bfdagjdhad, via_bfdagjdhad1, via_bfdagjdhad2 & via_bfdagjdhad3?  This also happens on beyond-sources-2.6.19.  However my 2.6.18 kernel works fine, I load the same config when I make the kernel.  Any ideas?

----------

## LoSeR_5150

*bump*

----------

## LoSeR_5150

Sata support has been moved to a different section in the kernel config ... so simply loading my old .config wasn't good enough I had to actually enable support for my via sata ... and now all is well again.

----------

## mediahaze

Hello, 

I am also using dmraid and recently upgraded to the new kernel 2.6.19-r4

Here is my system config on my lan party nF4 board

```
linux # lspci

00:00.0 Memory controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 Memory Controller (rev a3)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 ISA Bridge (rev a3)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation CK804 SMBus (rev a2)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a2)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)

00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 IDE (rev a2)

00:07.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev a3)

00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev a3)

00:09.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCI Bridge (rev a2)

00:0a.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

00:0d.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

00:0e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:07.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)

01:09.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev 80)

01:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 13)

05:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc R480 [Radeon X800 GTO (PCIE)]

05:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc R480 [Radeon X800 GTO (PCIE)] (Secondary)

```

Clearly I need the nVidia SATA support. Can anyone point me towards which kernel options I need to choose inorder for the dm raid to work.

Thanks again,

----------

## Karl_R

 *LoSeR_5150 wrote:*   

> Sata support has been moved to a different section in the kernel config ... so simply loading my old .config wasn't good enough I had to actually enable support for my via sata ... and now all is well again.

 

Where has it been moved to? I'm having trouble booting, I get "The block device /dev/sda5 is not a valid block device" after upgrading from 2.6.17-r8 to 2.6.18.r6

Cheers

Karl

----------

## LoSeR_5150

```
Device Drivers --->

  Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers --->

    ATA device Support

       <*> VIA SATA support (or whatever your chipset is)
```

----------

## mediahaze

Thanks,

----------

## hanj

I'm glad I came across this thread. Had problems locating my md. Adjustment to .config fixed it up.

Thanks!!!

hanji

----------

